# Battery Storage



## Riaz

so yesterday i got my second battery for the svd (efest 18350), i need to know, how safe is it to store it in my vape pouch?

the pouch currently has my igol dripper, juice, charger.

im ordering a plastic holder for the batteries now, but can i safely leave it in the pouch in the mean while?


----------



## shabbar

just to be safe put them in a zip lock bag or away from anything that conducts electricity

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

Get the case, works well for one 18350, 18650 and spare cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Where do you guys get your cases from?


----------



## johan

As long as some conducting stuff can't short out the + and - on battery you ok - why don't you just leave it in the charger tray?


----------



## Tornalca

BhavZ said:


> Where do you guys get your cases from?



Got my first one with the battery I ordered locally. I have ordered 2 of theses

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...50-battery-waterproof-protective-storage-case

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

Tornalca said:


> Got my first one with the battery I ordered locally. I have ordered 2 of theses
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...50-battery-waterproof-protective-storage-case



or you can go for this one:

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1096100

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ

Shot guys


----------



## Riaz

Riaz said:


> or you can go for this one:
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1096100



does anyone want one of these battery cases in the link above?

im placing my order now

let me know asap


----------



## johan

Nice find @Riaz - you can either store 2 x 18650's or 4 x 18350's in this box


----------



## Riaz

johanct said:


> Nice find @Riaz - you can either store 2 x 18650's or 4 x 18350's in this box



yip, and theres two cases for that price

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

or you could wrap your battery in a piece of paper, bank bag, etc. whatever is at hand


----------



## Riaz

denizenx said:


> or you could wrap your battery in a piece of paper, bank bag, etc. whatever is at hand



i got it wrapped in toilet paper already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Yeah i've read stories of people putting it in their pocket witht their keys - and suddenly things get hot down there.

So yeah, anything that can insulate it - personally I would just put a strip of electrical tape from one pole to the other before transport or storage


----------



## johan

Don't use paper @Riaz, rather use plastic - if juice spill and paper gets wet, its conductive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

I already received my battery cases @johan but thank you for the tip!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

if you're really desperate a condom would do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

denizenx said:


> if you're really desperate a condom would do


heh - I can already see the vendors selling branded condoms for battery storage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick

No need for flattery on your battery, a small will do

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cat

Find a medicine tablet/capsule container that fits. Waterproof (more-or-less,) those other things aren't. (No big deal, but...better.) Cut a strip of packaging foam sheet to roll around the battery. If the container is slightly longer than the battery, you got enough space to have some foam at top and bottom - good to stop rattling impact on button top batteries.


----------



## Silverbear

I ordered a few battery holders from Vapemob, they have 2x and 4x plastic battery holders and they are perfect for keeping battery safe. similar to the ones pictured above.


----------



## Silver

Lovely to see the eCiggies representative ordering accessories from VapeMob
Lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silverbear

Silver said:


> Lovely to see the eCiggies representative ordering accessories from VapeMob
> Lol


 
Some's dhey got and some's dhey haven't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

